# bufo marinus aka cane toad wont eat



## Bluesling (Jan 24, 2006)

well what else can i say but my world is falling apart,my cane toad i recently received in a shipment wont eat,simply put nothing,he is starting to get thin,anyone have any advice on these guys? its around 78 degres and around 70%humidity,weird i tell ya.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jan 29, 2006)

Cane toads eat everything and anything that moves. Not eating is a bad sign. He might be impacted. Make sure he has fresh water to sit in. You can open his mouth with a credit card, stick in a cricket, remove the credit card, and hold his mouth closed until he swallows.


----------



## GailC (Jan 31, 2006)

try lowering the humidity some, 70% seems kinda high for Bufo. Is he wild caught? parasites are a possibility. have you offered any earthworms? Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 31, 2006)

A drop or two of mineral oil on the tongue may work, it did for my frog.

Completely off topic, where can I get a cane toad?


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh...try submerging it in bath temperature water.


----------

